# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New to forum

## kbracisco

Hi.
I'm new to the forum and use Excel 2007.  I've been searching for the posts that involve formulas rather than macros for use with previous sheets.  Although I found great help using the INDIRECT function, I see I'm not the only one cofused.
I really appreciate the posters, especially those with such great knowledge and compassion for the struggles of lesser skilled users.  Thank you.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## FDibbins

what are you trying to accomplish?  If it is possible to upload a sample file with some dummy data in it, with a clear explanation or a before/after example, it will make it easier for us to help

----------


## arlu1201

KBracisco,

Please post your question in the appropriate sub-forum.  This sub-forum is only for introductions.  Thank you.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi kbracisco,

Welcome to the forum..  :Smilie: 


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

